# ID please



## athurnherr (Mar 16, 2013)

I got this plant by accident. A small branch with two ratty leaves was tangled in a bunch of Wisteria that I bought. When I planted the branch, it started sprouting new leaves within 24 hours, which makes me happy 

Anybody can tell me what it is? Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Hard to say for sure, but it looks like it's probably _Hygrophila corymbosa_.


----------



## athurnherr (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

